# How to teach rat to take food nicely?



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

My Lucifer has been thru a lot...but hes made amazing progress health-wise since I last posted about him [theres a little update with pics in my 'Edens Boys' picture thread.

Well I've noticed lately when I give him treats he snatches the food from me quite aggressively almost chomping my finger! He will chomp, then use his paws to push my hand away...like "ok i've got my treat now go away!" hes got quite rude!

He used to be polite, what happened? Lol. & how to I teach him to take treats nicely. Also, when I put my hand in the cage, Igor will sniff & nibble my hand, then lick me....but Lucifer now tries to chomp my hand instead of sniffing first. I NEVER feed thru the bars, so its not from that.

I hope hes not getting bitey on me! Having enough issues with Darth & his hormones...luckily he never directs them at me!


----------



## karip (Apr 14, 2013)

Since rats typically don't have awesome vision, is it possible that your rat is smelling the food but can't see where it is, and is chomping you by accident?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

That maybe it...hes a PEW so I know he doesn't have the best vision as far as rats go. Igor has red eyes too tho.


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

I had the same problem with my Holly. She was doing that, because she didn't want Blue to beat her to the treats.

I had to teach Holly that she needed to be nice. I did a one on one with her to get her to take the food more gently. 

When she'd try to grab it quickly. I'd give a firm "NO" and I wouldn't let her take the treat. 

Then when she'd come back to get the treat again. I'd tell her "nice" to see if I could get her to take it more slowly and gently. I repeated the word "nice" several times as she was coming back for the treat. 

If she tried to take it aggressively again. She'd get another firm "NO" and she wouldn't get the treat again. I'd have to wait for her to come back for the treat and start by telling her "nice" again. Unless she took the treat "slowly and gently" she'd always get a firm "NO" and no treat. When she was gentle about it, she'd get the treat.

It took several days and many treats, but she learned that she needs to come up slowly and smell. Then gently take the treats. I still remind her when giving treats by saying "nice" each time I offer them. I do this to reinforce what she's learned and to remind her that bad behavior won't get her the treat.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

My PEW did the same thing for the longest time. I think it really is a vision issue. I trained her by using the command "nicely" and refusing to give her treats unless she took them nicely. So if she chomped I'd pull my hand back and say, "No! Nicely?" And offer it again and keep going until she took it gently and I'd say, "Nicely, good girl!" Occasionally she slips up so I have to do "nicely" again but for the most part she's much, much better. She'll still mouth my fingers in cage because I'm sure she can smell food on them and can't see well, but she does it very nicely.


----------



## trematode (Sep 8, 2012)

I'll have to try this. Sprocket does this but only when she is in the cage.


----------

